# Mark on anodized AR lower



## canoecanoe (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how to remove marks from anodized AR lowers? This is not a scratch. It is a surface mark. I t is only visible when I tilt it in the light a certain way.

Not really anything that I am distraught over, but I would like to get rid of it. Not sure how it happened as I am very careful in handling the rifle.

Anyone with any advice on this? I would rather just leave it alone than risk doing damage, as it is really not that big of a deal. Just want to remove it, if I can.

Not sure if it will show up in a photo, but I will try to attach one later.


----------



## jonsey (Aug 20, 2010)

The problem is not the mark, but that you only have one mark on it.  Marks will get lonley and prefer to run in packs.  I would take it to a field, tie it to your bumper and drag it around for 20 minutes or so.

Then pick it up, knock the dirt clumps off and paint it with brown or green krylon, then repeat the first step.  After the second trip around the field you should have a respectable looking AR15.

Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## deadend (Aug 20, 2010)

Rattle can the mark away.


----------



## sdj2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had similar problems on my AR's, not a scratch, just a mark in the finish. A guy I know that refinished firearms says that is why he recoats so many AR's, the imperfections from the factory, not being "perfect". I usually try and oil it and let it set, helped a little once but I think I am like you, not a problem, I just know its there and thats what bothers me.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Aug 21, 2010)

You cannot "remove " a mark from an anodized AR, but you can hide it.  The anodization is nothing more than severe rust on the surface of the aluminum.  This rust is a light gray coating on the aluminum that looks like a bee's honeycomb if viewed through a micrscope.  The part is dunked in a dye that fills the honeycombed surface and then has a sealer applied.  Strangely the aluminum rust is tougher and more wear resistant than the bare pure aluminum.

Your best bet is Brownells "Aluminum Black".  It is an acid that will turn any bare aluminum black.  It usually color matches AR finishes pretty well, but it only works for black.  It may take a few miuntes of keeping it wet before it reacts, so be patient.


----------



## raw111 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sharpie is your friend!!!! 

rich


----------



## canoecanoe (Aug 21, 2010)

jonsey said:


> The problem is not the mark, but that you only have one mark on it.  Marks will get lonley and prefer to run in packs.  I would take it to a field, tie it to your bumper and drag it around for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Then pick it up, knock the dirt clumps off and paint it with brown or green krylon, then repeat the first step.  After the second trip around the field you should have a respectable looking AR15.
> 
> Other than that, I have no idea.



Thanks for the response. Still laughing! I think I worry too much.


----------



## canoecanoe (Aug 21, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> You cannot "remove " a mark from an anodized AR, but you can hide it.  The anodization is nothing more than severe rust on the surface of the aluminum.  This rust is a light gray coating on the aluminum that looks like a bee's honeycomb if viewed through a micrscope.  The part is dunked in a dye that fills the honeycombed surface and then has a sealer applied.  Strangely the aluminum rust is tougher and more wear resistant than the bare pure aluminum.
> 
> Your best bet is Brownells "Aluminum Black".  It is an acid that will turn any bare aluminum black.  It usually color matches AR finishes pretty well, but it only works for black.  It may take a few miuntes of keeping it wet before it reacts, so be patient.



Thanks, GP Mike. The hardcoat anodized finis is very hard, It is aluminum oxide which is the same stuff and paper is made. In hardcoat anodizing, the color develops from the aluminum alloy being anodized, and not added color. In hard coat anodizing, the color is intregal. Anodizing withcolor added  would be two step anodizing, which is not as durable as hard coat.

The actual anodizing is not affected, there is no "scratch", just a surface mark that won't rub off. There is no loss of color. 

I was just hoping that someone had some experience with this and could advise me of a "magic bullet" cleaning process.

Anyway, thanks for your comments and advice. I  think I will just live with it.


----------



## jonsey (Aug 21, 2010)

canoecanoe said:


> Thanks for the response. Still laughing! I think I worry too much.



To each his own, I don't worry as much about how a gun looks as how it runs.  While all my guns run great, some don't look great, and that hurts the value of the gun.  I'd rather buy an AR from a reputable seller that has had 2500 rounds fired through it with no malfuntions than to purchase a new one.  

We all purchase and collect for different reasons, and no ones reason is better than the other.  I just enjoy a joke now and then.


----------



## NapoleonTanerite (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm world famous for my appearance mods to AR15s.... don't believe me?  Throw my username around on ar15.com


----------

